# aqadvisor gone?



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

dont know if anyones noticed, or has any news but is the aquarium stocking calculator site gone? or is it under another name?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

This has come up on other forums. Apparently they've been having DNS issues for a while now; the thought was somebody was maliciously redirecting their web traffic.

Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. It's not the same for everybody either.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

that makes perfect sense, i was getting redirected to some iranian resistance website haha


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol Internet crazies after our aqadvisors lol you'd think they have other interests but I guess for people with nothing better to do even little things are entertaining.


----------

